# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Ilirët dhe piramidat

## Urimy-meraga

Profesor Xhuzepe Katapano ishte dhe mbetet i vetmi albanolog që studioj në themel prejardhjen e racës ilire, duke bërë të drithërohen nëpër dekada shumë shkencëtar që janë marrë apo merren me studimin e antikitetit. Katapano u nis vet drejt Egjyptit për të parë dhe prekur piramidat, një nga mrekullitë e botës së lashtë, dhe u befasua kur ndeshi në shenja apo hieroglifë të çuditshme që linin hije d
yshimi mbi prejardhjen e tyre. Jo pak por mbi 40 vjet iu deshën profesorit të nderuar për të bërë këtë zbulim të jashtëzakonshëm, i cili vjen i përkthyer në gjuhën shqipe me mjeshtëri nga Qemal Velija. Për të bërë këtë zbulim të jashtëzakonshëm dhe për të vërtetuar se hieroglifët e piramidave të Egjyptit e kishin bazën tek gjuha ilirishte, Prof. Katapano përdori gjatë hulumtimit të tij të gjatë, siç shprehet edhe vet, sistemin kritik të krahasimit shkencor të rrënjëve të shumë gjuhëve tepër të lashta, si ESKUERA baske (E-SHKUARA do të thotë, në shqip, pikërisht: gjuha e së shkuarës); shqipes; gjuhëve hitite, hebraike, arabe, aramaike dhe të tjerave, veçanërisht të gjuhës kopte- gjuhës liturgjike të të krishterëve të Egjiptit; si dhe studimet shumëvjeçare të rendit filozofik, etnografik, mitologjik, historik dhe arkeologjik, natyralist etj. Prof. Katapano hedh poshtë apo përmbys traditën shkencore, që e paraqet qytetërimin nilotik si një fryt kryqëzimesh mes 4 racave. Duke u ndalur tek etimologjia e emrit të Thot-it Prof. Katapano shpjegon, se emri përkon me kuptimin e vet burimor: thot, veta e tretë e të tashmes dëftore të foljes shqipe thom, thua, thot. Thot-i, sipas Prof. Katapanos është krijuesi i hieroglifëve. Ai e ka ndërtuar alfabetin hieroglifik fonetik duke pasur si çelës gjuhën shqipe. Në këtë aspekt zanafilla e ilirishtes zbret në kohë mjaft më të hershme se ato që Historia ka përcaktuar; të dhëna që duhet të rikthehen në neolitik dhe ndoshta edhe në kohë të mëparshme, të afërta me origjinën e qytetërimit të Nilit, i cili, sipas rezultateve më të kujdesshme të hulumtimeve të fundit dhe studimeve të kryera, fillon me zhdukjen e Atlantidës (rreth 12.000 vjet më parë); epokë në të cilën duhet të vendoset pashmangshmërisht shfaqja e parë e vërtetuar e Thotit në Egjypt. Pikërisht, kjo e bënë të pashmangshme korrigjimin e të dhënave historike, korologjike, etnologjike, filologjike, me shumë rëndësi.

Shtate parimet e Thotit
Të rizbulosh Thotin, këmbëngul Prof. Katapano, do të thotë të zgjerosh kufijtë e shkencës që, me dashje apo pa dashje, shpien pashmangshmërisht në metafizikë; dhe kjo është tepër e rëndësishme për njerëzimin. Sepse, duke rifituar pas shqyrtimit të çështjes kuptimin e vërtetë të jetës, që është në thelb me natyrë shpirtërore, njeriu do të jetë në gjendje të shijojë sërish gëzimet e shijes, aromave dhe kundërmimeve të papërlyera, brenda vezullimit të lavdishëm të Dritës Fillestare.
Filozofia e Thotit, na mëson Prof. Xhuzepe Katapano, ngrihet mbi shtatë parime.
Parimi i mendorësisë (Il Principio del Mentalismo)
Parimi i Përkitshmërisë (Il Principio della Corrispondenza)
Parimi i Vibrimit (Il Principio di Vibrazione)
Parimi i Polaritetit (Il Principio di Polarità)
Parimi i Ritmit (Il Principio del Ritmo)
Parimi i shkakut dhe pasojës (Il Principio di Causa e dEfetto)
Parimi i Gjinisë ( Il Principio del Genere)
Profesor Katapano na mëson, se mbi këto shtatë parime mbështetet e gjithë shkenca moderne.Duke studiuar aktivitetin e tri herë të madhit Thot (Hermes), Prof. Katapano parashtron, përtej zbulimeve gjuhësore, filologjike, një të vërtetë të rendit sipëror: Siç tregon edhe vet, ai i heq Thotit maskën shumëvjeçare të ibisit dhe i kthen fytyrën e vërtetë: fytyrën boreale të pellazgut, të Ilirit, shëmbëlltyrën e tij të njëmendtë të udhërrëfyesit më të lartë, të themeluesit të shkencës së lashtë, që përfshinte të gjitha degët e shkencës moderne, madje edhe të tjera, ende të parizbuluara nga kjo e fundit.

Symbols of Egypt
http://www.youtube.com/user/2B1985#p/f/482/kOqxp8BqLW0


THOT spoke in Albanian / TAT parlava Albanese / Thoti fliste Shqip !
http://www.youtube.com/user/2B1985#p/f/6/OZH3XUOdnXQ


Albanian language in ancient Egypt
http://www.youtube.com/2b1985#p/f/5/TQXai-M4nxA


+ https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&l=9f8d3ff367;

+ http://www.pelasgians.org/website5/31_00.htm
Like · · Share

----------


## Kreksi

Albanian language in ancient Egypt
http://www.youtube.com/2b1985#p/f/5/TQXai-M4nxA
This video is unavailable
L'utilisateur a supprimé cette vidéo.
Opération impossible.....
======================
Basket mendohej deri tani se  flisnin gjuhen e  Atlanteve.. por  me  ne fund u zbulua  s  ata  vinin nga  Bashkiria e  Kaukazit...
Prandaj, shkenca  ka  hecur  perpara  sot, sikur   do te shkruante Katapano sot, ai do shkrunte ndryshe..prandaj, duhet ta  lemi gjuhen shqipe rehat... ne jemi  ilirë...nuk kemi lidhje  me egjiptin...dhe se  keto epitete duhet  ti korrigjjmi ne vetë,   ti shtrejmi  kêmbet  sa  e kemi jarganin...mos te  mirremi me fantezira...  se  do na kthehet  edhe neve ndonje bumerang siç iu kthye edhe baskêve, a  e shihni, a  po ju degjohet  zêri  atyre ? 
Per  ata  qe  jane te  pasionuar  per  gjuhen pellazge, le te  mesojne njehere  se  nga  vinin  skito-pellazget...dh se  ç'fare gjuhe flisni  ata  ?
Ne  nuk kemi nevoj per  epitete    te  lloj llojshme  por  kemi nevoj per spstrimin e gjuhes  shqipe nga  barbarizmat  e  huaja...e  pastaj mudn te vertetohet  se  a    eshet  mema e  gjuheve apo jo.. Nese nuk keni tri dekada  pervoj  ne keto hulumtme  keni kohe te  hulumtoni, pra mos na zdritni   me epitete  te  tejvjetruara.. ecni  em shencen e  sotme..se  nuk do ua  shohim hajrin  fare  pellazgve, jemi ilirë  dhe  nuk e  luan  topi !  Kjo tez  nuk do ndryshohet  se  nuk na  knvenon ...te kuptohemi njehere  e pergjithemon stop fantezisë !

----------


## Urimy-meraga

> Albanian language in ancient Egypt
> http://www.youtube.com/2b1985#p/f/5/TQXai-M4nxA
> This video is unavailable
> L'utilisateur a supprimé cette vidéo.
> Opération impossible.....
> ======================
> Basket mendohej deri tani se  flisnin gjuhen e  Atlanteve.. por  me  ne fund u zbulua  s  ata  vinin nga  Bashkiria e  Kaukazit...
> Prandaj, shkenca  ka  hecur  perpara  sot, sikur   do te shkruante Katapano sot, ai do shkrunte ndryshe..prandaj, duhet ta  lemi gjuhen shqipe rehat... ne jemi  ilirë...nuk kemi lidhje  me egjiptin...dhe se  keto epitete duhet  ti korrigjjmi ne vetë,   ti shtrejmi  kêmbet  sa  e kemi jarganin...mos te  mirremi me fantezira...  se  do na kthehet  edhe neve ndonje bumerang siç iu kthye edhe baskêve, a  e shihni, a  po ju degjohet  zêri  atyre ? 
> Per  ata  qe  jane te  pasionuar  per  gjuhen pellazge, le te  mesojne njehere  se  nga  vinin  skito-pellazget...dh se  ç'fare gjuhe flisni  ata  ?
> Ne  nuk kemi nevoj per  epitete    te  lloj llojshme  por  kemi nevoj per spstrimin e gjuhes  shqipe nga  barbarizmat  e  huaja...e  pastaj mudn te vertetohet  se  a    eshet  mema e  gjuheve apo jo.. Nese nuk keni tri dekada  pervoj  ne keto hulumtme  keni kohe te  hulumtoni, pra mos na zdritni   me epitete  te  tejvjetruara.. ecni  em shencen e  sotme..se  nuk do ua  shohim hajrin  fare  pellazgve, jemi ilirë  dhe  nuk e  luan  topi !  Kjo tez  nuk do ndryshohet  se  nuk na  knvenon ...te kuptohemi njehere  e pergjithemon stop fantezisë !


Unë nuk kom kurrrfare dijenije rreth kesaj që e kam postuar,kështu që postimi ka qenë thjesht trasnmetim i informacjonit.Burimi Facebook/Kuriozitete & Enigma.

Por arsyeja pse i fshehen  artefaktet rreth pellazgeve të lasht nuk osht diqka e pa qëllimt, unë besoj se pellazgët kanë një të kaluar të mistershme vërtetë  të ndritur por edhe atë të errët.

----------


## flora57

Te erret e bejne ata qe i tmerron gjuha shqipe, ata qe pas kaq e kaq pushtimesh nuk arriten ta  zhdukin kete gjuhe. Atlantet nuk jane egjyptiane,  ata e krijuan dinastine egjyptiane, i dhane shkelqim nje qyteterimi qe sot quhet egjyptian. Ata krijuan  piramidat,  i dhane botes shkrimin , kishin njohuri mbi astronomine e shume shkenca te tjera. Catapano nuk do ti ndryshonte asnje pike atij libri pasi ishte njohes i shume gjuheve( dhe i asaj kopte) Libri i tij eshte  unikal ne llojin e vet  Studimet e tij jane mbi 40 vjecare.  Kreks skythet nuk jane pellazge , kete e vertetojne historianet e vjeter greke si Herodoti te cilet Skythet i vendos ne veri te detit te zi. Ai i klasifikon ata si cimerian e gjuha e tyre  hyn ne gjuhet e familjes iranike.
Pellazget sipas Herodotit  ishin banore te Epirit, Peloponezit, Thesalise, Kretes  te Azise Minore, e te nje pjese te Italise. Homeri i vendos pellazget ne Thesali e Krete dhe te gjithe thone se flisnin nje gjuhe barbare  jo greke.( Barbare- arber- arbanoi shpj.im). Zbulimet arkeologjike ne Shqiperi vertetojne se ato jane te njejta me ato te zbuluara ne Thesali, pra kjo kulture pellazgjike e shfaqur ne epoken Eneolitike e te bronzit te  hershem  ne Mesdhe e Ballkan quhet pellazgjike. Iliret jane pasardhesit direkt te pellazgeve hyjnore per te cilet flet Homeri. Zeusi eshte pellazg, Dodona eshte pellazge, greket i meshojne orakullit te delfit dhe jo asaj te  Dodones, dhe te gjithe autoret  antike japin ne menyre korrekte se ku shtriheshin territoret e pellazgeve. Mjaft me me teori skythesh e sllavesh.  Pasi i dhane vetes te drejten per tu quajtur ilire sllavet tani po  na dalin dhe pellazge. origjinen tone pellazgjike na e kane dhene dhe rilindasit tane e sidomos Naimi dhe  samiu.Illuminati e din  shume mire se kush jane pellazget e se kush jane pasardhesit e tyre.

----------


## Kreksi

> Te erret e bejne ata qe i tmerron gjuha shqipe, ata qe pas kaq e kaq pushtimesh nuk arriten ta  zhdukin kete gjuhe. Atlantet nuk jane egjyptiane,  ata e krijuan dinastine egjyptiane, i dhane shkelqim nje qyteterimi qe sot quhet egjyptian. Ata krijuan  piramidat,  i dhane botes shkrimin , kishin njohuri mbi astronomine e shume shkenca te tjera. Catapano nuk do ti ndryshonte asnje pike atij libri pasi ishte njohes i shume gjuheve( dhe i asaj kopte) Libri i tij eshte  unikal ne llojin e vet  Studimet e tij jane mbi 40 vjecare.  Kreks skythet nuk jane pellazge , kete e vertetojne historianet e vjeter greke si Herodoti te cilet Skythet i vendos ne veri te detit te zi. Ai i klasifikon ata si cimerian e gjuha e tyre  hyn ne gjuhet e familjes iranike.
> Pellazget sipas Herodotit  ishin banore te Epirit, Peloponezit, Thesalise, Kretes  te Azise Minore, e te nje pjese te Italise. Homeri i vendos pellazget ne Thesali e Krete dhe te gjithe thone se flisnin nje gjuhe barbare  jo greke.( Barbare- arber- arbanoi shpj.im). Zbulimet arkeologjike ne Shqiperi vertetojne se ato jane te njejta me ato te zbuluara ne Thesali, pra kjo kulture pellazgjike e shfaqur ne epoken Eneolitike e te bronzit te  hershem  ne Mesdhe e Ballkan quhet pellazgjike. Iliret jane pasardhesit direkt te pellazgeve hyjnore per te cilet flet Homeri. Zeusi eshte pellazg, Dodona eshte pellazge, greket i meshojne orakullit te delfit dhe jo asaj te  Dodones, dhe te gjithe autoret  antike japin ne menyre korrekte se ku shtriheshin territoret e pellazgeve. Mjaft me me teori skythesh e sllavesh.  Pasi i dhane vetes te drejten per tu quajtur ilire sllavet tani po  na dalin dhe pellazge. origjinen tone pellazgjike na e kane dhene dhe rilindasit tane e sidomos Naimi dhe  samiu.Illuminati e din  shume mire se kush jane pellazget e se kush jane pasardhesit e tyre.


flora57, 
Me vjene keq por  si  po vletë  ti, kam pershtypjen qe  sapo ke dalur  nga ai  burgu i famshem i Alkatrazit  (tani i  mbyllur  sa keq...)...! Megjithese, edhe ne burgje ka  mjaftë literatur  jo vetem romane  por  ke mundesi te   porositesh libra  edhe nga  bibliotekat tjera  edh pse  jeni ne  burg....lol ! :uahaha: 
Te  me kthesh mbrapa   edhenjehere  tek  Homeri per  dy rreshta  ? 
....s  shihet qe  LIDHJE me te vertete  nuk keni me kete  lami...te sygjeroj ti lexoni vepra  nga dijetar... mos  flisni koti...

Ju lutemi flora57....u vertetua  qe  nuk paske kurrfare  njohurie  me shkencen, mos hubni kohen....  pas  dy vitesh do flasim....meso meso  dhe vetem meso..; e pastaj kritiko   aty kah viti 2025 do jeni ne gjendje te  kuptoni diçka  nga historia, per  momentin jeni ne klasen e 7 te shkolles  fillore. shendet ! :joker:

----------


## Hillirian-zo

> Albanian language in ancient Egypt
> http://www.youtube.com/2b1985#p/f/5/TQXai-M4nxA
> This video is unavailable
> L'utilisateur a supprimé cette vidéo.
> Opération impossible.....
> ======================
> Basket mendohej deri tani se  flisnin gjuhen e  Atlanteve.. por  me  ne fund u zbulua  s  ata  vinin nga  Bashkiria e  Kaukazit...
> Prandaj, shkenca  ka  hecur  perpara  sot, sikur   do te shkruante Katapano sot, ai do shkrunte ndryshe..prandaj, duhet ta  lemi gjuhen shqipe rehat... ne jemi  ilirë...nuk kemi lidhje  me egjiptin...dhe se  keto epitete duhet  ti korrigjjmi ne vetë,   ti shtrejmi  kêmbet  sa  e kemi jarganin...mos te  mirremi me fantezira...  se  do na kthehet  edhe neve ndonje bumerang siç iu kthye edhe baskêve, a  e shihni, a  po ju degjohet  zêri  atyre ? 
> Per  ata  qe  jane te  pasionuar  per  gjuhen pellazge, le te  mesojne njehere  se  nga  vinin  skito-pellazget...dh se  ç'fare gjuhe flisni  ata  ?
> Ne  nuk kemi nevoj per  epitete    te  lloj llojshme  por  kemi nevoj per spstrimin e gjuhes  shqipe nga  barbarizmat  e  huaja...e  pastaj mudn te vertetohet  se  a    eshet  mema e  gjuheve apo jo.. Nese nuk keni tri dekada  pervoj  ne keto hulumtme  keni kohe te  hulumtoni, pra mos na zdritni   me epitete  te  tejvjetruara.. ecni  em shencen e  sotme..se  nuk do ua  shohim hajrin  fare  pellazgve, jemi ilirë  dhe  nuk e  luan  topi !  Kjo tez  nuk do ndryshohet  se  nuk na  knvenon ...te kuptohemi njehere  e pergjithemon stop fantezisë !




Kreksi i nderuar ke dyshim se nuk jemi autokton?!
Ne nuk jemi basket por shqiptaret

----------


## Kreksi

> Kreksi i nderuar ke dyshim se nuk jemi autokton?!
> Ne nuk jemi basket por shqiptaret


Po  si nuk jemi, çka je  tuj  folë o mik, ne jemi autokton, por mund  ta humbim autoktonin  nese  tentojmi te behhemi pellazge  pa nevoj...; ne jemi ilirianë, me  fiset  ilire te  famshme para  pellazge qe  ishin lapitetet=labet, enkleanet, molopet=molloset....ç'na  duhen pellazget e ardhur nga turkmenistani ?
Tek  efundit, keto teza  e hipoteza  jane koti, se, popujt si dhe prejardhja e tyr njihen vetem nga   epoka  hitorike e jo mitologjike e pêrrallore, prandaj, ILIRET  ISHIN DHE U NJOHEN NGA TERE  BOTA SEPSE ATA HYREN  DHE U BENE TE  NJOHUR MU NE EPOKEN HISTORIKE dhe tjerat, askujt  nuk  i interesojne se kush ishte aty para 12 000  vite, se  keto biseda jane  vetem se  koti  pe r t ehumbur kohen...

JMI ILRAINE  AUTOKTONE DHE  KRENAR  QE  JEMI NE  TROJET  TONA !

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

> Po  si nuk jemi, çka je  tuj  folë o mik, ne jemi autokton, por mund  ta humbim autoktonin  nese  tentojmi te behhemi pellazge  pa nevoj...; ne jemi ilirianë, me  fiset  ilire te  famshme para  pellazge qe  ishin lapitetet=labet, enkleanet, molopet=molloset....ç'na  duhen pellazget e ardhur nga turkmenistani ?
> Tek  efundit, keto teza  e hipoteza  jane koti, se, popujt si dhe prejardhja e tyr njihen vetem nga   epoka  hitorike e jo mitologjike e pêrrallore, prandaj, ILIRET  ISHIN DHE U NJOHEN NGA TERE  BOTA SEPSE ATA HYREN  DHE U BENE TE  NJOHUR MU NE EPOKEN HISTORIKE dhe tjerat, askujt  nuk  i interesojne se kush ishte aty para 12 000  vite, se  keto biseda jane  vetem se  koti  pe r t ehumbur kohen...
> 
> JMI ILRAINE  AUTOKTONE DHE  KRENAR  QE  JEMI NE  TROJET  TONA !





JMI ILRAINE AUTOKTONE?????????ç'fare?
Ty miku dikush t'ka rraf qe sa here kujton Pellazget, behesh keq.Ore a e di qe mdukesh si ndonje sllav ti mor vlla se smerret vesh qe duket sikur do ti vjedhin
Ore ti smund ta kuptosh dot as historin as gjuhen (duket si e shkruan) as mitologjine as fete, sepse je rrobot ne lexim dhe fale kompleksitetit qe ke nuk je ne gjendje te kesh as dhe me te voglin argument.
Eshte e kote qe humb kohen kot me budallalleqe.Jan te gjitha perralla te motshme Shqiptare,Sepse ne jemi Illir dhe jemi autokton te illit te ri sepse ata te illios se vjeter eksistojn vetem ne mitologji.
C'te plasi tr..... mor kreks se kush ishin ALET APO PALET ILIRET APO SKIRTARET KUR TE KESH KOHE PRAP FUTJA PORDHES ME QETSI.

----------


## Kreksi

> JMI ILRAINE AUTOKTONE?????????ç'fare?
> Ty miku dikush t'ka rraf qe sa here kujton Pellazget, behesh keq.Ore a e di qe mdukesh si ndonje sllav ti mor vlla se smerret vesh qe duket sikur do ti vjedhin
> Ore ti smund ta kuptosh dot as historin as gjuhen (duket si e shkruan) as mitologjine as fete, sepse je rrobot ne lexim dhe fale kompleksitetit qe ke nuk je ne gjendje te kesh as dhe me te voglin argument.
> Eshte e kote qe humb kohen kot me budallalleqe.Jan te gjitha perralla te motshme Shqiptare,Sepse ne jemi Illir dhe jemi autokton te illit te ri sepse ata te illios se vjeter eksistojn vetem ne mitologji.
> C'te plasi tr..... mor kreks se kush ishin ALET APO PALET ILIRET APO SKIRTARET KUR TE KESH KOHE PRAP FUTJA PORDHES ME QETSI.


 Nuk e kuptoj pse  ty te pengon kjo kur thëmi se *"jemi ilirë dhe autoktonë" ?*
Vetem serbët nuk pajtohen më këtë prejardheje tonë ! 

...Dhe per inati te tyre unë do mbetem ilirë e do vdes shqiptar !

----------


## skampin

[QUOTE=Kreksi;3519833]Nuk e kuptoj pse  ty te pengon kjo kur thëmi se *"jemi ilirë dhe autoktonë" ?*
Vetem serbët nuk pajtohen më këtë prejardheje tonë ! 

...Dhe per inati te tyre unë do mbetem ilirë e do vdes shqiptar ![/QUOTE
kjo qe thua ti eshte = une jam shqiptar por jo ilir.pellazget kane qene banoret e pare te gjithe mesdheut keshtu qe kjo qe thua eshte pa kuptim llogjik se emri pellazg nuk egziston mbas ilireve por para tyre.

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Me fal qe po kopjoj firmen, dhe po i shtoj diq!!

Kujdes nga shkjau
Kujdes nga greku
Kujdes nga ata qe harruan ATDHEUN (Turkoshqiptaret)
AT GJERGJ FISHTA

----------


## Kreksi

[QUOTE=skampin;3519938]


> Nuk e kuptoj pse  ty te pengon kjo kur thëmi se *"jemi ilirë dhe autoktonë" ?*
> Vetem serbët nuk pajtohen më këtë prejardheje tonë ! 
> 
> ...Dhe per inati te tyre unë do mbetem ilirë e do vdes shqiptar ![/QUOTE
> kjo qe thua ti eshte = une jam shqiptar por jo ilir.pellazget kane qene banoret e pare te gjithe mesdheut keshtu qe kjo qe thua eshte pa kuptim llogjik se emri pellazg nuk egziston mbas ilireve por para tyre.


 Pika  e parë, mësohu te lexojsh njëhere si duhet, se fjalet te cilat TI i ndyshon me  qellime te kqija; shihe  këtu se  si e ke ndryshua; *"kjo qe thua ti eshte = une jam shqiptar por jo ilir."*  ..e ku e gjete këtë thënje, *pse iu NDRYSHON KUPTIMIN shkrimeve te  mia * ?.. 

...kuptohet edhe mendimi Yt rreth kësaj teme. 
Merru  pra me temat  qe  i zotnoni jo me këtë tem...nuk dua te  bisedoj me ty..!

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Kreksi, 
ndoshta nuk po kuptojm se kush jane pellazget e per kete arsye po keqkuptohemi.
Sipas teje Pellazget nuk jane ilir por jane ardhacak. Kurse iliret jane autokton dhe jane para Pellazge apo ?

----------


## Kreksi

> Kreksi, 
> ndoshta nuk po kuptojm se kush jane pellazget e per kete arsye po keqkuptohemi.
> Sipas teje Pellazget nuk jane ilir por jane ardhacak. Kurse iliret jane autokton dhe jane para Pellazge apo ?


Disa herë kemi  sjellur dëshmi se, epitetet  e Hesiodit e autorve e poetve të tjerë, nuk kryejnë punë sot kur jetojmi në boten e shkences kur kemi dijetar te shekullit XIX-tê e XX te cilet me dekada kanë hulumtuar para neve dhe janë interesuar qê ti deshifrojnê keto enigma te epiteteve si; "ishin aty para Hênes"...."Argu pellazgë etj"...këto epitete sot nê shekullin XXI,, as që duhet cituar perndryshe, pse mos te mbetnim ende edhe sot pra me teorine se Toka është e rrafshët ?
Filologët e dijetaret e kanê shtjelluar ketë problem, që po na e premend flora pa nderprer, unë e pyeta ate, mos keni dalur dje nga Alkatazi,burgu i famshêm (i mbyllur sot) ?
Ky termi i famshëm aqë poetik " Pellazget ishin aty para "HANES" nuk është asgjê tjetêr peveçêse; spjegimi i vertete i Heziodit, (pêr të cilin edhe unê deri vonê kisha bindje te mbrapshta, mendoja se ai ka shkruar kêtu njê fantezi...) ...por jo, ai e paska thênë te vêrtetên këtu, sepse, me emrin "Hana"=hêna, se keshtu qusheshin popujt atêherê nê fillim, nuk mbanin emra ndryshe si i njohim mê vonê permes Homerit etj. por njiheshin sipas simboleve apo shenjave te amblemave qe mbanin dhe i rrespektonin ata..(si sot mbi flamurine turqisë kemi hênên e shume popuj lindor), pra, kêta helenet, apo grekËt, mbanin amblemen e Hanes, simbolin e tyre, egjiptasit mbanin amblemen e Diellit =Ra, disa tjerê popuj kaun, tjeret peshkun, sirianet psh, nuk e hanin mishin e peshkut, se ishte simboli i tyre... si gjermanet, nuk e hanin mishin e kalit, se ishte simbol i tyre... e keshtu me rradh.
Por, per hater te flores, ti kthehemi Hesidit e Homerit, se mendon flora se nuk e paskam lexuar kurrë...vetem se flora e paska lexuar.... nuk po i thêmê se e kam lexuar ne tri gjuhë Homerin fare ... se telashe na dalin pastaj...
Me fjalen "para hênës"..kuptojmi pra se, ky grupi i pellazgêve apo arkagjinjeve qe mbanin me vete njê Ark=kuti ( erdhen para grekeve ne gadishullin tonê nga Mezopotamia, e pas tyre erdhen keta popujt e HANES=Hallabana ose All-ab-ana="nëna e shênjtë hana", te ardhur nga Kaukazi, dhe jo rastësishtë, vinin nga rrethi i Transkaukazit-Armeni6Azrbajgjan i sotem...mirêpo keta kishin kaluar drejtë nga Kaukzie në Egjiiptë, pa dyshim se ishin Hiksoset e permendur qe sunduan Egjiptin gati 500 viet, deri ne shek XVI-tË para krishti, q e perputhet me ardhjen e Deukalionit...ose si quhej=pëllumbi i detit=pas njê pembytje, qe sot dihet qe ndodhi në Egjiptê, me siguri nga shperthimi te Mont Terra në Santorin... por mos te zgjasim s behet referat i gjatë pêr floren se nuk ia do shpirti as me shkru analiza te gjata fare po aqê as qe ja don shpirti me lexua edhe libra shkêncor se perndryshe ka frikê se do e kapercene pragun e kesaj bindjes qê iu është kyqur..."para henes"...! i dhimbset..por si e sjeguam deri ketu; pa dyshim se, pellazgêt erdhen ne gadishull paar hësnës=popujve te henes, e JO = para HANES SATELITIt të planetes TOKË ...o flora, se a e dini se toka njëherë, është e krijuar para me s hume se 4 miliard vitesh, por e vertete êshtë se Hana erdhi mê vonê dh u ndesh me tokên... Si e shihni, ai Hesiodi do ishte i marrë sikur do e kishet thênë me gjithêmendje se, "pellaget ishin aty para se te vinte te ndeshej hena me tokên....ABSURDE apo Jo, flora ?
Me njê fjalê; sot nuk ka i ka mbetur shencês gati se asgjê pa e shtjelluar asgjê nuk ka ketu enigmatike, si pellazget=skito-greket apo keta Hallabana, janê i njê berthame.. jane nga lindja e JO kurrêsesi autokton, e i vetmi popull autookton ishim ne SHQIPTARET, q e nuk kishim emra as ne nê fillim por ... por, permes traditave te lashta nga autor te ndryshem, mesojmi se NE populli PARA-PELALZGË, quheshim me emrat; MOLOPË, LAPITË, ENKLE, të gjithê te dalur nga kjo ILIRIA qê njihen pastaj nga autoret me emrin e perbashkêt; ILIRIANET, pra keta ishin stergjysherit tonê, e JO ata popujt e Hanes e as ata popujt qe edhen paar hanes...pellazget, me te cilet kurrêfare lidhjesh familiarje e gjenetike me ta ne nuk kemi .. perpos... duhet pranuar se pasi ekta jetuan gati III shekuj ne viset tona, normal se edhe morem disa fjalê nga keta popuj te ardhur, njesoj si morem barbarizma edhe nga huazimet turke, NUK kemi pse ti injorojmi keto fjalë por... nuk êshtë njesoj te thuhet se, "ne shqiptaret jemi me prejardhje pellazge" e ndryshe êshtê te thuhet ajo qe duhet thêne; "po, huazuam fjalê nga keta pellazget" ...à mos u bë nami ? ... por, nê thelb, populli si dhe gjuha shqipe mbeten AUTOKTONE, ata Molopêt tonê, si mos ti diktojmi menjehere se ishin po keta Moloset ilirianê ?
Poashtu populli me emrin Lapi=(Lapithes)..si mos ti njihnim edhe sot me emrin Labêt trima qe luftuan e sa here sulmuan pellazgët dhe i ndoqen deri atje ne Thesali ?
Pra flora, a nuk është TURP i madh për ne sot, ti pranojmi si stergjysherit tanë kêta pushtuesit e huaj si stergjysh, e ti INJOROJMI TE PARET TANË legjitim, Moloset e Labêt, qê jetonin ne kêto tokat tona edhe para Pellazgëve, arkagjinjëve, dhe para Hallabana, këtyre poujve te hënes... qe ne realitet, iishin kêta greket e lashtë ?
Pra, kush prej neve kêtu po e mohon autoktoninê shqiptare, flora apo kreksi ?
Ky rasti pellazgë, besoni, êshtê marrina, TURPI, ABSURDITETI i yni më i MADHI që ndonjêhere kemi hasur  deri mê sot nê opinionin  shqiptar !
Dhe e tëra kjo,  vetem se për një citim banal nga Hesiodi dhe tjerë, se gjoja; " pellazget ishin ne keto toka para henes" . do thote= te lashte para se te krijohet Hena ?
Mos, ju lutem, se nuk kemi nevoj fare ti marrim si deshmi pellazget qê ishin para grekeve ne keto troje, dersa ne ishiim ketu edhe para pellazgëve e para grekëve... sepse kjo quhet marrëzi dhe se, historia do na gjykoje njê ditê !


*Hallabana=keshtu njisheshin nga hebrejet...duhet ditur se "H" nuk shqiptohej as nuk shkruhet tek autoret por vetem se Alabana...dhe besoj e kuptni tani, se, nga erdhi emri Albania, qê en realitet, kêta grekêt duhej ta mbanin këtë emër e jo ne sepse vinin nga atje.. mos te hyjmi ne detaje, gabmi ishte tek Ptolemeu etj..e thash mê siper.. nga perseritja nuk ka fitim...(jo dobo=dobi=dobiti=êsht$e fjalê e huazuar nga pellazgo skitet, jo fjale shqipe e Mollosve e Labëve, te parve tanê Ilirianê).
Pra, e si mos te krenohemi qe jemi Ilirë ?

Rroftë Iliria dhe Ilirët !

----------


## skampin

[QUOTE]Postuar më parë nga Kreksi  
Po si nuk jemi, çka je tuj folë o mik, ne jemi autokton, por mund ta humbim autoktonin nese tentojmi te behhemi pellazge pa nevoj...; ne jemi ilirianë, me fiset ilire te famshme para pellazge qe ishin lapitetet=labet, enkleanet, molopet=molloset....ç'na duhen pellazget e ardhur nga turkmenistani ?
Tek efundit, keto teza e hipoteza jane koti, se, popujt si dhe prejardhja e tyr njihen vetem nga epoka hitorike e jo mitologjike e pêrrallore, prandaj, ILIRET ISHIN DHE U NJOHEN NGA TERE BOTA SEPSE ATA HYREN DHE U BENE TE NJOHUR MU NE EPOKEN HISTORIKE dhe tjerat, askujt nuk i interesojne se kush ishte aty para 12 000 vite, se keto biseda jane vetem se koti pe r t ehumbur kohen...

JMI ILRAINE AUTOKTONE DHE KRENAR QE JEMI NE TROJET TONA !/QUOTE]


Kreksi po sdeshe te kthesh pergjigje mos e kthe se e shof qe qenke inatos keq fare me veten por thjeshte doja pergjigje nga ty rreth temes. "emri pellazg eshte para gjate apo mbas kohes se ilireve" se me sa di une pellazget jane banoret e pare te mesdheut dhe te gjitha fjalet parahelene qe ekzistojne te shqipja kultet fetare Zeusi etj dhe shume simbole si ai i djellit vijne nga koha e tyre dmth qe jane paraardhesit tane.
citimet e mia nuk kane qellime ofendimi por thjeshte debat sqarim,mesojme te tjeret dhe mesojme nga te tjeret.

----------


## Kreksi

[QUOTE=skampin;3520235]


> Postuar më parë nga Kreksi  
> Po si nuk jemi, çka je tuj folë o mik, ne jemi autokton, por mund ta humbim autoktonin nese tentojmi te behhemi pellazge pa nevoj...; ne jemi ilirianë, me fiset ilire te famshme para pellazge qe ishin lapitetet=labet, enkleanet, molopet=molloset....ç'na duhen pellazget e ardhur nga turkmenistani ?
> Tek efundit, keto teza e hipoteza jane koti, se, popujt si dhe prejardhja e tyr njihen vetem nga epoka hitorike e jo mitologjike e pêrrallore, prandaj, ILIRET ISHIN DHE U NJOHEN NGA TERE BOTA SEPSE ATA HYREN DHE U BENE TE NJOHUR MU NE EPOKEN HISTORIKE dhe tjerat, askujt nuk i interesojne se kush ishte aty para 12 000 vite, se keto biseda jane vetem se koti pe r t ehumbur kohen...
> 
> JMI ILRAINE AUTOKTONE DHE KRENAR QE JEMI NE TROJET TONA !/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Kreksi po sdeshe te kthesh pergjigje mos e kthe se e shof qe qenke inatos keq fare me veten por thjeshte doja pergjigje nga ty rreth temes. "emri pellazg eshte para gjate apo mbas kohes se ilireve" se me sa di une pellazget jane banoret e pare te mesdheut dhe te gjitha fjalet parahelene qe ekzistojne te shqipja kultet fetare Zeusi etj dhe shume simbole si ai i djellit vijne nga koha e tyre dmth qe jane paraardhesit tane.
> citimet e mia nuk kane qellime ofendimi por thjeshte debat sqarim,mesojme te tjeret dhe mesojme nga te tjeret.


Pershendetje scampin; Jo, nuk jam inatos sot  ne ty, as  dje, as pardje por prej kohesh...jo vetem ne ty, por ne te  gjith ata anetar  qe  nuk i mmbështesin  institucionet tona shtetrore ! 
Akademia jonê nuk thotê se "ne jemi pellazgë, atëhrë, pse  dhe si ka mundësi  qe  ne, unê apo ti, ta   kunderhtojmi akademinê tonë, nuk e kuptoj, si ka mundesi kjo, se, askundê nê  botë nuk ke njêrast te tille ku institucionet  shtetrore  mbeshtesin   tezen ilire, kurse, ne anen tjeter  ngriten grupe te paknaquara  dhe revandikojne njê prejardhje tjeter, origjinen pellazge !  

 Njê shtet, njê komb  me dy histori, te lute...mi, ma  gjeni nje rast tjeter  diku në botê dhe ne do bisedojmi pastaj...shendet !

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

> Disa herë kemi  sjellur dëshmi se, epitetet  e Hesiodit e autorve e poetve të tjerë, nuk kryejnë punë sot kur jetojmi në boten e shkences kur kemi dijetar te shekullit XIX-tê e XX te cilet me dekada kanë hulumtuar para neve dhe janë interesuar qê ti deshifrojnê keto enigma te epiteteve si; "ishin aty para Hênes"...."Argu pellazgë etj"...këto epitete sot nê shekullin XXI,, as që duhet cituar perndryshe, pse mos te mbetnim ende edhe sot pra me teorine se Toka është e rrafshët ?
> Filologët e dijetaret e kanê shtjelluar ketë problem, që po na e premend flora pa nderprer, unë e pyeta ate, mos keni dalur dje nga Alkatazi,burgu i famshêm (i mbyllur sot) ?
> Ky termi i famshëm aqë poetik " Pellazget ishin aty para "HANES" nuk është asgjê tjetêr peveçêse; spjegimi i vertete i Heziodit, (pêr të cilin edhe unê deri vonê kisha bindje te mbrapshta, mendoja se ai ka shkruar kêtu njê fantezi...) ...por jo, ai e paska thênë te vêrtetên këtu, sepse, me emrin "Hana"=hêna, se keshtu qusheshin popujt atêherê nê fillim, nuk mbanin emra ndryshe si i njohim mê vonê permes Homerit etj. por njiheshin sipas simboleve apo shenjave te amblemave qe mbanin dhe i rrespektonin ata..(si sot mbi flamurine turqisë kemi hênên e shume popuj lindor), pra, kêta helenet, apo grekËt, mbanin amblemen e Hanes, simbolin e tyre, egjiptasit mbanin amblemen e Diellit =Ra, disa tjerê popuj kaun, tjeret peshkun, sirianet psh, nuk e hanin mishin e peshkut, se ishte simboli i tyre... si gjermanet, nuk e hanin mishin e kalit, se ishte simbol i tyre... e keshtu me rradh.
> Por, per hater te flores, ti kthehemi Hesidit e Homerit, se mendon flora se nuk e paskam lexuar kurrë...vetem se flora e paska lexuar.... nuk po i thêmê se e kam lexuar ne tri gjuhë Homerin fare ... se telashe na dalin pastaj...
> Me fjalen "para hênës"..kuptojmi pra se, ky grupi i pellazgêve apo arkagjinjeve qe mbanin me vete njê Ark=kuti ( erdhen para grekeve ne gadishullin tonê nga Mezopotamia, e pas tyre erdhen keta popujt e HANES=Hallabana ose All-ab-ana="nëna e shênjtë hana", te ardhur nga Kaukazi, dhe jo rastësishtë, vinin nga rrethi i Transkaukazit-Armeni6Azrbajgjan i sotem...mirêpo keta kishin kaluar drejtë nga Kaukzie në Egjiiptë, pa dyshim se ishin Hiksoset e permendur qe sunduan Egjiptin gati 500 viet, deri ne shek XVI-tË para krishti, q e perputhet me ardhjen e Deukalionit...ose si quhej=pëllumbi i detit=pas njê pembytje, qe sot dihet qe ndodhi në Egjiptê, me siguri nga shperthimi te Mont Terra në Santorin... por mos te zgjasim s behet referat i gjatë pêr floren se nuk ia do shpirti as me shkru analiza te gjata fare po aqê as qe ja don shpirti me lexua edhe libra shkêncor se perndryshe ka frikê se do e kapercene pragun e kesaj bindjes qê iu është kyqur..."para henes"...! i dhimbset..por si e sjeguam deri ketu; pa dyshim se, pellazgêt erdhen ne gadishull paar hësnës=popujve te henes, e JO = para HANES SATELITIt të planetes TOKË ...o flora, se a e dini se toka njëherë, është e krijuar para me s hume se 4 miliard vitesh, por e vertete êshtë se Hana erdhi mê vonê dh u ndesh me tokên... Si e shihni, ai Hesiodi do ishte i marrë sikur do e kishet thênë me gjithêmendje se, "pellaget ishin aty para se te vinte te ndeshej hena me tokên....ABSURDE apo Jo, flora ?
> Me njê fjalê; sot nuk ka i ka mbetur shencês gati se asgjê pa e shtjelluar asgjê nuk ka ketu enigmatike, si pellazget=skito-greket apo keta Hallabana, janê i njê berthame.. jane nga lindja e JO kurrêsesi autokton, e i vetmi popull autookton ishim ne SHQIPTARET, q e nuk kishim emra as ne nê fillim por ... por, permes traditave te lashta nga autor te ndryshem, mesojmi se NE populli PARA-PELALZGË, quheshim me emrat; MOLOPË, LAPITË, ENKLE, të gjithê te dalur nga kjo ILIRIA qê njihen pastaj nga autoret me emrin e perbashkêt; ILIRIANET, pra keta ishin stergjysherit tonê, e JO ata popujt e Hanes e as ata popujt qe edhen paar hanes...pellazget, me te cilet kurrêfare lidhjesh familiarje e gjenetike me ta ne nuk kemi .. perpos... duhet pranuar se pasi ekta jetuan gati III shekuj ne viset tona, normal se edhe morem disa fjalê nga keta popuj te ardhur, njesoj si morem barbarizma edhe nga huazimet turke, NUK kemi pse ti injorojmi keto fjalë por... nuk êshtë njesoj te thuhet se, "ne shqiptaret jemi me prejardhje pellazge" e ndryshe êshtê te thuhet ajo qe duhet thêne; "po, huazuam fjalê nga keta pellazget" ...à mos u bë nami ? ... por, nê thelb, populli si dhe gjuha shqipe mbeten AUTOKTONE, ata Molopêt tonê, si mos ti diktojmi menjehere se ishin po keta Moloset ilirianê ?
> Poashtu populli me emrin Lapi=(Lapithes)..si mos ti njihnim edhe sot me emrin Labêt trima qe luftuan e sa here sulmuan pellazgët dhe i ndoqen deri atje ne Thesali ?
> Pra flora, a nuk është TURP i madh për ne sot, ti pranojmi si stergjysherit tanë kêta pushtuesit e huaj si stergjysh, e ti INJOROJMI TE PARET TANË legjitim, Moloset e Labêt, qê jetonin ne kêto tokat tona edhe para Pellazgëve, arkagjinjëve, dhe para Hallabana, këtyre poujve te hënes... qe ne realitet, iishin kêta greket e lashtë ?
> Pra, kush prej neve kêtu po e mohon autoktoninê shqiptare, flora apo kreksi ?
> ...





*Hallabana=keshtu njisheshin nga hebrejet...duhet ditur se "H" nuk shqiptohej as nuk shkruhet tek autoret por vetem se Alabana...dhe besoj e kuptni tani, se, nga erdhi emri Albania, qê en realitet, kêta grekêt duhej ta mbanin këtë emër e jo ne sepse vinin nga atje.. mos te hyjmi ne detaje, gabmi ishte tek Ptolemeu etj..e thash mê siper.. nga perseritja nuk ka fitim...(jo dobo=dobi=dobiti=êsht$e fjalê e huazuar nga pellazgo skitet, jo fjale shqipe e Mollosve e Labëve, te parve tanê Ilirianê).
Pra, e si mos te krenohemi qe jemi Ilirë ?

HallabanaHAhahahahahahahahahaahaha, at'here ne jemi çunat e Halles-nga ku halla-bani,apo mos jemi te tezes????.


KREKS, NE QOFTESE DO ME TE VERTETE TE DISHE SE NGA KU E KE PREJADHJEN TENDE,(UN TE TIMEN E DI) TE DUHET NE FILLIM NJE RESET I PERGJITHSHEM,PRA DISINTOSIKIM NGA CDO PISLLEK QE KE LEXUAR DERI ME SOT.DUHET TE TE NGULITET FORT NE ATE MENDJE PREJ FEMIJE QE TE STUDIOSH ATE POPULL QE TI NUK PO I PRANON ASGJE,PRA TI NUK PO I PRANON MISIONIN "YNOR"QE JU DHA,PER TE BERE NJE BOTE TE JETUESHME.DUHET TI NJOHESH(KJO PO TE KESH NJOHURI)NE TE GJITHA FUSHAT E SHKENZAVE E TE TEKNOLLOGJIVE(DIJET ANTIKE)DUHET TE NJOHESH GJUHEN QE BOTA FLET DHE JO 2-3 ZHGARRAVINA TE GJETURA ATY-KETU KU ME SENSACION BOTEROR ANUNCIOJN GJUHE APO KULTURA DHE NE ME TE SHUMTEN E RASTEVE JAN FALLCO APO TE PA LEXUESHME.
NE QOFTESE,(KJO ESHTE NJE KESHILLE)DO QE MEGJITH MEND TE DISHE SE KUSH ISHTE POPULLI QE ZOTERONTE BOTEN FILLO NGA GJUHA,GJUHA E FOLUR,DIALEKTET,DHE KUSH JAN OBJEKTE APO FJALE QE NJERZIMI I PERDORI QYSH NGA FILLIMET E TIJ,DHE DO TE SHIKOSH SE DO TA KESH ME TE LEHTE TE INATOSESH ME BOTEN MBARE DHE DO TE BEHESH ME I URTE,ME I QETE.
INJORANZEN MIKU IM E NDIHMOJN TE GJITHE (SEPSE ESHTE E THJESHTE)NDERSA INTELIGJENZA ESHTE PRIVILEGJ I DISAVE.

----------


## Kreksi

> *Hallabana=keshtu njisheshin nga hebrejet...duhet ditur se "H" nuk shqiptohej as nuk shkruhet tek autoret por vetem se Alabana...dhe besoj e kuptni tani, se, nga erdhi emri Albania, qê en realitet, kêta grekêt duhej ta mbanin këtë emër e jo ne sepse vinin nga atje.. mos te hyjmi ne detaje, gabmi ishte tek Ptolemeu etj..e thash mê siper.. nga perseritja nuk ka fitim...(jo dobo=dobi=dobiti=êsht$e fjalê e huazuar nga pellazgo skitet, jo fjale shqipe e Mollosve e Labëve, te parve tanê Ilirianê).
> Pra, e si mos te krenohemi qe jemi Ilirë ?
> 
> HallabanaHAhahahahahahahahahaahaha, at'here ne jemi çunat e Halles-nga ku halla-bani,apo mos jemi te tezes????.
> 
> 
> KREKS, NE QOFTESE DO ME TE VERTETE TE DISHE SE NGA KU E KE PREJADHJEN TENDE,(UN TE TIMEN E DI) TE DUHET NE FILLIM NJE RESET I PERGJITHSHEM,PRA DISINTOSIKIM NGA CDO PISLLEK QE KE LEXUAR DERI ME SOT.DUHET TE TE NGULITET FORT NE ATE MENDJE PREJ FEMIJE QE TE STUDIOSH ATE POPULL QE TI NUK PO I PRANON ASGJE,PRA TI NUK PO I PRANON MISIONIN "YNOR"QE JU DHA,PER TE BERE NJE BOTE TE JETUESHME.DUHET TI NJOHESH(KJO PO TE KESH NJOHURI)NE TE GJITHA FUSHAT E SHKENZAVE E TE TEKNOLLOGJIVE(DIJET ANTIKE)DUHET TE NJOHESH GJUHEN QE BOTA FLET DHE JO 2-3 ZHGARRAVINA TE GJETURA ATY-KETU KU ME SENSACION BOTEROR ANUNCIOJN GJUHE APO KULTURA DHE NE ME TE SHUMTEN E RASTEVE JAN FALLCO APO TE PA LEXUESHME.
> NE QOFTESE,(KJO ESHTE NJE KESHILLE)DO QE MEGJITH MEND TE DISHE SE KUSH ISHTE POPULLI QE ZOTERONTE BOTEN FILLO NGA GJUHA,GJUHA E FOLUR,DIALEKTET,DHE KUSH JAN OBJEKTE APO FJALE QE NJERZIMI I PERDORI QYSH NGA FILLIMET E TIJ,DHE DO TE SHIKOSH SE DO TA KESH ME TE LEHTE TE INATOSESH ME BOTEN MBARE DHE DO TE BEHESH ME I URTE,ME I QETE.
> INJORANZEN MIKU IM E NDIHMOJN TE GJITHE (SEPSE ESHTE E THJESHTE)NDERSA INTELIGJENZA ESHTE PRIVILEGJ I DISAVE.


 Jo, gabim e ke, unê nuk mirrem mepjata  fluturuese....hahaaa ku ndoshta  ata i kanë fajet  se  vetem ty ta  dhanê kodin  e  deshifrimit  te  gjuheve...Mos je Ambasadori i marianve ? ... :uahaha: 


Nuk e kupton apo nuk ke ditur te  lexojsh ? Qe  edhe njëherë; 

Me fjalen "para hënës"..kuptojmi pra se, ky grupi i pellazgêve apo arkagjinjeve qe mbanin me vete njê Ark=kuti ( erdhen para grekeve ne gadishullin tonê nga Mezopotamia, e pas tyre erdhen këta popujt e HANES=Hallabana* ose All-ab-ana="nëna e shënjtë,  hëna" që  vinin  nga Kaukazi, dhe jo rastësishtë, vinin nga rrethi i Transkaukazit-Armeni-Azrbajgjani i sotem...mirêpo keta kishin kaluar drejtë nga Kaukzie në Egjiiptë, pa dyshim se ishin Hiksoset e permendur qe sunduan Egjiptin gati 500 viet, deri ne shek XVI-të para krishti, qe perputhet me ardhjen e Deukalionit...ose si quhej="pëllumbi i detit"=pas një pembytje, qe sot dihet qe ndodhi në Egjiptë, me siguri nga shperthimi te Mont Terra në Santorin... por mos te zgjasim s behet referat i gjatë pêr floren se nuk ia do shpirti as me shkru analiza te gjata fare po aqê as qe ja don shpirti me lexua edhe libra shkêncor se perndryshe ka frikê se do e kapercene pragun e kësaj bindjes që iu është kyqur..."para hënes"...! i dhimbset..por si e spjeguam deri ketu;
 pa dyshim se, pellazgët erdhen ne gadishullin tonë  para hënës=popujve te hënës, e JO = para HANES SATELITIT  të planetes TOKË.." 

*Hallabana= ishin kêta  grekët e ardhur  e JO ne,  si po shihet, besoj se edhe anêtarêt  kêtu  mê siguri e kanê vrejtur dhe mund ta  vertetojnê se; KUSH PO MUNDOHET  TI NDRROJE FJALET....pra  nuk kerkohet  arsyeja pse  e bêni këtê, E  din ti e  ai tjetri pse  beni  kete  ....dhe bëheni si gjoja e  keni keqkuptuar...

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

> Jo, gabim e ke, unê nuk mirrem mepjata  fluturuese....hahaaa ku ndoshta  ata i kanë fajet  se  vetem ty ta  dhanê kodin  e  deshifrimit  te  gjuheve...Mos je Ambasadori i marianve ? ...
> 
> 
> Nuk e kupton apo nuk ke ditur te  lexojsh ? Qe  edhe njëherë; 
> 
> Me fjalen "para hënës"..kuptojmi pra se, ky grupi i pellazgêve apo arkagjinjeve qe mbanin me vete njê Ark=kuti ( erdhen para grekeve ne gadishullin tonê nga Mezopotamia, e pas tyre erdhen këta popujt e HANES=Hallabana* ose All-ab-ana="nëna e shënjtë,  hëna" që  vinin  nga Kaukazi, dhe jo rastësishtë, vinin nga rrethi i Transkaukazit-Armeni-Azrbajgjani i sotem...mirêpo keta kishin kaluar drejtë nga Kaukzie në Egjiiptë, pa dyshim se ishin Hiksoset e permendur qe sunduan Egjiptin gati 500 viet, deri ne shek XVI-të para krishti, qe perputhet me ardhjen e Deukalionit...ose si quhej="pëllumbi i detit"=pas një pembytje, qe sot dihet qe ndodhi në Egjiptë, me siguri nga shperthimi te Mont Terra në Santorin... por mos te zgjasim s behet referat i gjatë pêr floren se nuk ia do shpirti as me shkru analiza te gjata fare po aqê as qe ja don shpirti me lexua edhe libra shkêncor se perndryshe ka frikê se do e kapercene pragun e kësaj bindjes që iu është kyqur..."para hënes"...! i dhimbset..por si e spjeguam deri ketu;
>  pa dyshim se, pellazgët erdhen ne gadishullin tonë  para hënës=popujve te hënës, e JO = para HANES SATELITIT  të planetes TOKË.." 
> 
> *Hallabana= ishin kêta  grekët e ardhur  e JO ne,  si po shihet, besoj se edhe anêtarêt  kêtu  mê siguri e kanê vrejtur dhe mund ta  vertetojnê se; KUSH PO MUNDOHET  TI NDRROJE FJALET....pra  nuk kerkohet  arsyeja pse  e bêni këtê, E  din ti e  ai tjetri pse  beni  kete  ....dhe bëheni si gjoja e  keni keqkuptuar...



OR BUDALL..................E PARA PUNES,LEXO DHE KUPTO SE CFAR TE SHKRUAJ,PASTAJ PERGJIGJU.PERSA I PERKET PARA HENES MUNDOHU TA KUPTOSH SE PERSE BEHET FJALE,KUPTO SE KUSH ISHTE HENA (JO SATELITI YNE) APO ME FAL, KJO NUK TE INTERESON SE ESHTE MITOLOGJI.
PER MU MIK I DASHUR TI BESON ME SHUM BABAGJYSHIN E VITIT TE RI.
KAQ PER SOT.

----------


## Kreksi

> OR BUDALL..................E PARA PUNES,LEXO DHE KUPTO SE CFAR TE SHKRUAJ,PASTAJ PERGJIGJU.PERSA I PERKET PARA HENES MUNDOHU TA KUPTOSH SE PERSE BEHET FJALE,KUPTO SE KUSH ISHTE HENA (JO SATELITI YNE) APO ME FAL, KJO NUK TE INTERESON SE ESHTE MITOLOGJI.
> PER MU MIK I DASHUR TI BESON ME SHUM BABAGJYSHIN E VITIT TE RI.
> KAQ PER SOT.


http:
Po mirê, nese   ishin aty "para  hênês, *ndoshta ishin  edhe para diellit*" ? pse jo...//static.forumishqiptar.com/images/smilies/scream.gif

----------

